# Willie Green



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I was calling for him to play for weeks, and on the floor he made things a lot easier for Allen Iverson. He may have only had a statline of 2 points, 3 rebounds, and an assist in 19 minutes but what he did out there went beyond the stat sheet. 

Offensively he was a decoy, the Pistons couldn't focus on Iverson the way they did in the first two games. The less defensive attention the Pistons could put on Iverson, the easier things become for the Sixers' MVP. Green also did an admirable job on Rip Hamilton, considering the size he was giving up.

Now I'm looking forward to see how much he'll be playing in the next game, I think as long as it's under 20 it'll work to the team's benefit.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

As long it's under 20 and over 10 minutes I think it's going to help us a lot like he did this game. My original theory was to use Korver as the decoy because of his slump and because he needs to be guarded everywhere. Looks like Willie became that man for this game.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

To me finaly O'Brein did something right.....I have been saying to play Wille Green with Iverson all season. I thought they would be a Batman and Robin Dou and they were. Man I loved this game.....Finaly O'Brien did something right. (He still makes me mad though)........I hope he does this next game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1






SIXERS 4 LIFE


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey...I really think O'Brien is doing a decent job in this series. He's been making changes..

Tonight they worked. Let's hope LB is befuddled again in game 4.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, I was pissed about him giving them a day off, and all of that.. but maybe he was blowing smoke out there? I have no idea.

In the next game, I'd love to see Willie Green attack Carlos Arroyo even more, when he took him down low and scored that was beautiful. That's a matchup they can exploit whenever they want.


----------



## OnlyTheStrongSurvive (Apr 30, 2005)

the turning point of Game 3 was when willie game into the ball game and started the intensity on defense. ai and green together not be the best offense combination but in this series, getting stops overweighs that


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Reserve guard Carlos Arroyo of the Pistons wasn't pleased when told some of the comments O'Brien made Saturday.
> 
> O'Brien, commenting on the play of Willie Green, said, "Willie played with a lot of energy. When Arroyo was in the game, I thought he was able to press up on Arroyo and force the Pistons out of their offense. That pressure seemed to flick the switch for our guys."
> 
> ...


LINK

Arroyo has to know the tape doesn't lie, Green took him out of his game.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Willie Green could have stared down the reporters, broadcasters and camera operators yesterday at the Philadelphia College of Osteopathic Medicine, thrust out his chest, pointed his finger and shouted: "I told you so!"
> 
> Instead, the 76ers' second-year guard was his typical modest, unassuming self. He talked about how he worked hard and prepared himself for an occasion like Game 3 of the Eastern Conference quarterfinal series against the Detroit Pistons.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Green had a chance to give the Sixers the lead but he missed the first FT, and hit the second. Again Willie Green came in and played nice defense, but that FT he missed will probably stick with him for a long time.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Green had a chance to give the Sixers the lead but he missed the first FT, and hit the second. Again Willie Green came in and played nice defense, but that FT he missed will probably stick with him for a long time.


I couldn't believe that essentially our season came down to 2 free throws by a guy who has been in and out of our lineup all season. The amount of pressure he already has to perform just so he doesn't get a DNP-CD for teh next game, and now he has to ice two free throws against the Pistons?

I mean, I wasn't even shooting them and I was feeling nervous as hell.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

SixersFan said:


> I couldn't believe that essentially our season came down to 2 free throws by a guy who has been in and out of our lineup all season. The amount of pressure he already has to perform just so he doesn't get a DNP-CD for teh next game, and now he has to ice two free throws against the Pistons?
> 
> I mean, I wasn't even shooting them and I was feeling nervous as hell.


Yeah, I was nervous a huge spot in an even bigger game. The sad thing is, I agree with someone who posted on another board, that if Green played important minutes like that game, he would've been more capable of hitting those FTs. It's a hard adjustment to not playing on any given night, to suddenly be thrust into the biggest game of your career where you're expected to win the game at the FT line.

Willie's a fighter, I hope these minutes he's getting in the playoffs will convince him to come back next season.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> It is, of course, the painful irony of the thing: that the Sixers' young guys gave them the energy they needed to push the Detroit Pistons for so long yesterday, but that the energy couldn't overcome their playoff inexperience in the end. That Kyle Korver got lost again, and Andre Iguodala was unable to hit a basket down the stretch in the fourth quarter, and Willie Green stepped to the free throw line with 3.1 seconds remaining in regulation time and couldn't finish the job.
> 
> Three-point-one. What must it feel like as the official hands you the ball? How much must the emotions be multiplied compared to any previous experience?
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Yeah, I was nervous a huge spot in an even bigger game. The sad thing is, I agree with someone who posted on another board, that if Green played important minutes like that game, he would've been more capable of hitting those FTs. It's a hard adjustment to not playing on any given night, to suddenly be thrust into the biggest game of your career where you're expected to win the game at the FT line.
> 
> Willie's a fighter, I hope these minutes he's getting in the playoffs will convince him to come back next season.



That's exactly what I was saying after he miss the first one. I said he got consistent minutes, he would have sanked both of them. But he's young and will get better in clutch situations. Everyone knows I love Willie on here. I just want him to have an opportunity because I believe he can help us.


----------

